# Stren 7/18 Erie Cleveland



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://stren.flwoutdoors.com/

Many local Ohio anglers both Pro and Co-angler, especially from the NE Region, will start the first of four days tomorrow am. Checkout the above link starting at 230pm and watch the weigh-in live! 

If you can make it down to the Rock Hall of Fame weigh-in for days 1&2 it will be in the bay behind it- come on down and check us out!!!

159 teams- Day1-East winds- waves 2 ft or less.... slugfest!!!!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Good luck if you are particapting Nip, I will be expecting no less then a check for ya.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

if someone gets some pics of some footballs from this, I would LOVE TO SEE THEM! thanks


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

ohio was represented well on day one.... 
Brian coates(Amhearst) on top of the pro board with 5fish for a total of 24lbs-10oz.......
Chris King(South Amhearst): 4th 5 fish 21lbs-15oz....... 
Andy Sanders(Ottawa, Oh): 7th 5 fish 20lbs-5oz........ 
Vic Vatalaro(im assuming Vic of Vics Sports Center in Kent): 15th 5 fish 19lbs-8oz..........
George Plevrakis(Avon Lake): 23rd, 5 fish 16-11
Our own Nipididdee Rory Franks(Ravenna GO RAVENS!!):26th 5 fish 15-11
and many more

on the Co Angler board theres
Rob Webber(Elyria): 3rd, 5 Fish 18lbs-9oz
Lee Edwards(Wellington): 9th, 5 fish 16lbs-0oz

im not listing them all because there were a lot of ohioans on both lists
159 anglers on both the Pro and Co lists so id say ohioans had a real good day1  Keep it up guys


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

Here's a link to the day one standings if anyone wants to check it out .

http://stren.flwoutdoors.com/tourna...=3&t=results&tid=5543&mc=0&coAngler=0&sort=pl


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks all- appreciate the support!!!

many big names in the top spots, and throughout- Coates is ON some pigs!

I havent slept in 36 hours- troll motor went down at 1- I killed 2 fish on my return run by improper methods  -just back from rush hour after gettn fixes complete.

I'm fishn' a stretch of spots along a 30 mile run. Only got to 6 of 12 today. I planned to hopefully save my best for last if make the cut and just shoot for 17lbs each day on the milk run of spots. BUT I watched my coangler launch and loose 4 fish 4-6lbs on the run that almost exclusively doesnt give up big ones.(shoulda never gave him those worms!!!  ) I FEEL GREAT!!!!

Huge thanks to Vic's support staff and Minn Kota gettn' me back together quickly today- I'm just shootn for that 20th spot! Weights ZEROED on day 3!

Thanks again- GET EM!!!

nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

with you fishing these big tournys... im startin to wonder why you even bother with the dinky little hodgson tournys  j/p... good luck from one raven to another


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Good Job Nip, I knew your Co angler I played on his son baseball team a while back. Hes a really nice guy and a great fisherman. Keep up the good work, hopefully I am on my way to becoming an excellent bass fisherman as you are. Lots of great weights brought in.....


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Great job, guys... The guy I prefished with is in 62nd place. I'm just glad he caught something.. This is only the second time he's fished Erie.. He only had 3 fish for a little more than 9 lb... If he could have caught a limit of fish teh size class we caught, he'd be between 15 and 20 lb... His name is Nick Gainey... Good guy.

Anyway, congrats to all the Ohio guys representing the home state!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

looks like good weather for it,not at all like last year. be safe out there.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

curious??? i only saw 3 pro's from ohio??


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

then look harder.... theres more then 3 on the pro list


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

Your Minnkota went out on you?!? Big surpise. Is that another 101 lb thrust you have on the front?

Who else has had problems with there larger Minnkota motors?

My 101 went out on me while fishing midwest nationals on kentucky/barkley last fall. Second time that motor took a dump in its 1st year! Actually within 7 months of being purchased.

That's what they get for getting cheap and expanding their supply base to new suppliers. I'm glad those motors have a long warranty. 

Alright, I'm done. Haven't gone a good rant in a while.

Can't wait to see the weighin. Nip is weighing at 4!


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

Alright. Time to eat crow.

The Minn Kota and Optima batteries saved the day after the Opti took a dump. They got me back to the ramps in time for weighin from half way down Mosquito...with some time and power to spare.

So I guess they arent so bad afterall! I haven't had any problems since Vic's fixed me up when I got back from Kentucky Lake last fall.

Now if only I could remember to charge my cranking battery!


----------

